
Covid-19, T-cell immunity and vaccine industry - johnx123-up
https://twitter.com/JamesTodaroMD/status/1292873236716433416
======
gnusty_gnurc
It's frustrating that narrative seems to be that NYC somehow is an exemplar
and they perfectly timed "getting their act together" and that's why there
isn't much spread.

So in spite of however many thousands of protesters for months and the seeming
resurgence in cities that weren't hit hard in the initial wave in the US, and
NYC not experiencing that - we're supposed to believe it's cause NYC is now
wearing masks and not some type of immunity in the population?

Something doesn't seem right with the popular/expert narrative (which has been
consistently wrong and unable to predict events accurately so far, or even
make decent recommendations).

